# Achat d'un iPad



## micka260 (17 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'un iPad prochainement.

J'aimerai savoir les différences entres les différents iPad pour savoir vers quel produit me diriger pour faire mon choix.

Tout d'abord l'iPad mini ne me correspond pas, car je souhaite déjà l'utilisé pour de la lecture de document.

Ensuite, technologiquement parlent, quel est la différence majeure ?

Merci.


----------



## Loscyde (17 Mars 2014)

Si tu exclus l'iPad Mini car tu le trouves trop petit, alors il reste soit l'iPad Air, soit l'iPad 2.

L'iPad Air, c'est le modèle actuel, et l'iPad 2, celui sorti en 2011. Pour les différences, eh bien il est à noter que l'iPad 2 n'a pas d'écran Rétina ou encore ne gère pas Siri. Il n'a pas non plus de port lightning mais l'ancien connecteur.

L'iPad 2, c'est la solution pour avoir un iPad à moindre coût, parce qu'il est le plus abordable pour un iPad 9,7" (iPad Air et iPad 2 ont un écran de la même taille). Il est donc moins puissant et moins rapide que l'iPad Air (Puce A5 contre puce A7 pour l'Air). Aussi, de mon point de vue, en l'achetant à l'heure actuelle, il deviendra bien plus rapidement obsolète que l'iPad Air (il ne supportera plus les mises à jour avant l'Air, donc on ne pourra plus installer forcément toutes les app du store, ou encore s'il les supportera, ses performances s'en ressentiront). Apple est plutôt doué pour organiser l'obsolescence de ses produits, et sachant que l'iPad 2 a déjà 3 ans, dans l'optique de le garder un moment, je le déconseillerais.

Aussi, l'iPad 2 n'existe plus qu'en 16 Go. Et 16 Go, c'est très peu. Excepté pour un usage professionnel, par exemple, où l'on n'a éventuellement rien à stocker sur sa tablette sinon des mails ou des documents de bureautique, je te le déconseille. C'est trop peu. Déjà, une fois le système retiré, il reste plus que 12-13 Go.

Donc bref, à toi de voir selon tes besoins. Est-ce que tu ne comptes faire que de la lecture de documents ? Comptes-tu stocker tes documents sur l'iPad ? En as-tu beaucoup, combien pèsent-ils ? Etc.


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à vous,

je profite de ce post pour poser la même question. Si je peux éviter un multi post pour exactement la même demande, ce serait une bonne chose. 

Donc je veux aussi acheter un Ipad. Je n'est jamais eu d'Ipad de ma vie, Imac, macbook (white/pro/air) oui mais pas d'Ipad alors je préfère prendre des "précautions".

Personnellement ce serait pour trimballés des cours, un peu partout, tout ça pour éviter d'avoir mon macbook air partout avec moi. (Même si c'est fin, ça prend de la place). 

Au départ je voulais un Ipad 1, surtout pour sa capacité (64go), parce que je n'est pas forcement besoin d'un processeur dernier cri, *c'est juste pour du pdf* et à la rigueur *de la musique et de la navigation web*. 
Malgré des prix intéressant, c'est compliqué de trouver quel que chose de "parfait" (j'ai le défaut d'être trop minutieux). Entre temps j'ai trouvé un Ipad Mini 32go pour moins de 300&#8364; et encore sous garanti jusqu'en 2015 (apparemment), sans accessoires mais "bien entretenu". Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Cela est mieux de mettre un peu plus pour un Ipad plus récent type Mini ou 2/3 par rapport au 1 ? Sachant que l'avancer technologique j'en est pas grand chose à faire pour dire vrai. Je veux surtout pas le dernier pad pour faire jolie surtout que je n'en est pas les moyens 

J'ai pu voir sur le refurbish qu'il y avait un Ipad pour 270&#8364; (le prix de mon annonce) mais en 16go, et je suis d'accord avec toi Loscyde, c'est trop peu, en tout cas pour ma part, j'ai vite fais d'arriver à 10go de cours.

Merci d'avance et bonne chance micka260.

Salutations


----------



## Loscyde (18 Mars 2014)

Bon en fait ce que j'ai dit il y a quelques jours n'est plus vrai maintenant, puisqu'Apple vient de modifier sa gamme d'iPad.

Exit l'iPad 2, l'iPad 4, sorti en 2012 et poussé vers la sortie par l'iPad Air fin 2013, fait son retour et remplace donc l'iPad 2.
Du coup, l'iPad 4 devient l'iPad entrée de gamme. Proposé au même prix que l'iPad 2, il offre un écran Rétina, le port lightning, Siri, une puce A6X.
Par contre, il n'est proposé qu'en 16 Go.

Mais c'est pas mal. Du coup, si on n'a pas besoin d'espace de stockage, donc qu'on ne veut un iPad que pour faire du surf ou des activités de bureautique légère, il reste moins cher que l'iPad Air 16 Go, qui lui n'offre pas grand chose excepté un nouveau design, plus fin et plus léger. (Les différences de performances d'une version à l'autre ne sont pas très flagrantes ; il faut vraiment sauter plusieurs générations pour voir des différences à mon sens)

Du coup, l'iPad 4 est à 389 et l'iPad Air 16 Go à 489. L'écart de prix peut justifier qu'on choisisse l'iPad 4 (à condition de ne pas avoir besoin de stockage).


Sinon ari51, je te déconseille l'iPad 1ere génération. Il est vieux. Il supporte plus trop les màj, bref, il est pas loin de l'obsolescence, pour ne pas dire que celle-ci est déjà entamée.
Entre iPad Mini ou iPad classique, c'est à toi de voir ce que tu préfères au niveau de la taille d'écran, pour ton confort.
Choisis un iPad avec suffisamment de stockage pour contenir tous tes fichiers. Faire une économie sur le SSD, c'est vraiment à éviter, parce que tu le regretteras à coup sûr et tu ne pourras pas te servir de ton iPad comme tu le souhaites.


----------



## ari51 (18 Mars 2014)

Merci Loscyde pour toutes tes infos. 

J'irais faire un tour a Darty dans la semaine juste histoire de voir de plus près un Ipad Mini. 
Pour tout ce qui est au dessus du Ipad 1 avec 64 go sa dépasse largement les 300&#8364;, généralement on est encore 350/370&#8364; sa fais 100&#8364; de plus par rapport à l'Ipad mini que j'ai trouver avec 32 go. 
Je pense que 32 go c'est assez suffisant quand même, c'est un bon compromis entre les deux extrêmes. L'avantage aussi c'est le mini tu peux le tenir d'une main, et je trouve ça carrément pratique, ce qui me rebutait avant c'était la taille de l'Ipad.

J'y réfléchis j'y réfléchis 

PS : Tu la essayé toi Loscyde le mini ? Si oui, ça donne quoi ? Niveau fluidité et tout le tintouin


----------



## Loscyde (18 Mars 2014)

L'iPad Mini je ne l'ai testé qu'en magasin, mais franchement, niveau performances, je n'ai vu aucune différence avec mon iPad 3e génération.

L'iPad Mini n'existait pas quand j'ai acheté le mien, mais perso, je crois que si je devais changer aujourd'hui, je choisirais peut-être un iPad Mini ^^. (En tout cas je mènerais de longues réflexions )
La taille de son écran est suffisamment confortable pour du surf ou de la lecture de documents, il est bien moins cher qu'un iPad Air, et en effet, il tient dans un main, ce que je trouve très pratique. Et puis niveau encombrement, on peut même le faire passer dans une grande poche selon les vestes, donc bref, je trouve ça pratique ^^.


----------



## micka260 (18 Mars 2014)

Merci pour tous vos conseils, dans mon cas je serais donc plus sur un iPad 4 pour le moment, j'ai aussi vue qu'on parle d'ipad 3 des fois... l'iPad 3 c'est qui lui ?

En effet l'ipad 4 est dispo uniquement en 16Go, et c'est vrai que j'aurai préférer les 32Go ... il n'y a aucun moyen de brancher une clé usb sur l'iPad pour les documents PDF ? même avec un adaptateur ?


Merci.


----------



## Loscyde (18 Mars 2014)

L'iPad 3 et 4 sont quasiment identiques. En fait, l'iPad 3 est sorti début 2012 et l'iPad 4 fin 2012. La seule différence apportée par l'iPad 4e génération est le port lightning. Apple avait rafraichi la gamme iPad en même tant qu'ils sortaient l'iPhone 5, histoire de démocratiser le lightning.

Les solutions pour étendre la mémoire de l'iPad sont plus nombreuses qu'avant, mais de mon point de vue, c'est pas super pratique, et ça coûte assez cher. Un truc qui se répand ce sont les disques durs Wi-Fi par exemple.

Sinon il existe effectivement des adaptateurs USB, en voici un exemple :
Test du boitier iUSBPort : connexion de clés USB et disques dur externes sur iPhone, iPad et autres smartphones - iPhone 5s, 5c, iPad, iPod touch : le blog iPhon.fr

Enfin par sécurité, même si ça coûte plus cher, je te suggère de prendre 32 Go si tu penses être juste avec 16.


----------



## Optimistic2 (19 Mars 2014)

Les iPad 3 et 4 n'ont pas les mêmes processeurs, le 4 s'est vu doté d'un qui puisse mieux prendre en charge l'écran rétina, je crois.

Sinon, pour accéder à ses fichiers PDF, films...sur support externe, il existe plusieurs solutions, des petits boîtiers externes ou l'adaptateur Lightning-USB.
Personnellement, j'ai choisi le Macally WIFISD qui coûte environ 60.
Il a un port USB, un port pour carte SD et peut même servir de recharge pour les devices (je n'ai pas encore essayé cette fonction), c'est pour sa versatilité que je l'avais choisi.
Et une appli, pas très bien faite et restrictive pour accéder au contenu du support.

Après, quelle que soit la solution choisi, ça passe par les applis avec quelques réglages à effectuer pour se connecter sur l'appareil, et évidemment selon les possibilités de ces applis à pouvoir se connecter.

Pour les PDF, je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire apparaître le Macally sur Documents qui par-ailleurs est très bien.
Je viens d'installer FileExplorer, en version gratuite, avec lequel j'ai pu facilement me connecter sur une clé, et à-partir de là, faire un _ouvrir dans_ une autre application si l'on veut.

Je parle là de solutions logicielles gratuites.


----------



## cillab (19 Mars 2014)

prend un IPAD AIR 32go super écrand rétina leger et tu pourra plus tard le faire fonctionner avec un dd wifi de 1to lacie fuel c'est nikel c'est mon avis
ce n'est pas moi qui et ton budget


----------



## micka260 (20 Mars 2014)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, toute les solutions que vous me proposez sont vraiment cool pour pouvoir faire mon choix.

Mon utilisation sera essentiellement professionnel lecture de PDF, modification keynote, utilisation remote, navigation internet, avec des applications pas très gourmande, pour tout vous dire, même sur mon iPhone je n'ai pas de jeu ... 

La seul chose qui peut me faire passer du coté de l'écran rétina c'est la lecture de Photo, mais encore la je ne suis sur de rien, il faut que je fasse des essayes, car sur macbook, j'ai un écran LED qui me conviens très bien niveau qualité.


----------



## Optimistic2 (20 Mars 2014)

Evidemment, chacun fait comme il veut et peut selon ses besoins et l'investissement que cela représente, mais j'aurais tendance à conseiller, comme ça l'a déjà été fait, de prendre l'iPad Air, l'obsolescence de ce genre de machines arrive vite. Même si j'ai des gens dans mon entourage qui ont encore l'iPad de première génération, et heureusement d'ailleurs, et qui en sont encore très contents.

On n'est pas obligé d'être tout le temps à jour, mais il y a un moment où ça peut bloquer un peu, et on ne profite pas des dernières avancées logicielles; rappelons que c'est un environnement assez récent encore en évolution.
Je dis ça, mais pour certaines raisons, je suis par exemple encore en 10.6.8 sur mon MacBook Pro, j'ai donc quelques trains de retard !

Personnellement, j'ai attendu longtemps avant d'en acheter un, et quand je me suis décidé, j'ai pris l'iPad Air, qui était annoncé comme une évolution notable.
Ce n'est pas un achat que l'on fait tous les jours, il faut prendre la bonne décision.

C'est une très belle machine, que l'on prend plaisir à utiliser au quotidien, comme complément de l'ordinateur, et, dans certains cas, comme un outil qui va plus loin que l'ordinateur.

Le petit bémol que l'on pourrait apporter sont les restrictions que l'environnement Apple impose.
Certains s'en accommodent très bien, on peut contourner le problème dans certains cas, et d'autres jailbreakent pour l'ouvrir un peu plus sur le monde extérieur.


----------



## cillab (20 Mars 2014)

micka260 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponses, toute les solutions que vous me proposez sont vraiment cool pour pouvoir faire mon choix.
> 
> Mon utilisation sera essentiellement professionnel lecture de PDF, modification keynote, utilisation remote, navigation internet, avec des applications pas très gourmande, pour tout vous dire, même sur mon iPhone je n'ai pas de jeu ...
> 
> La seul chose qui peut me faire passer du coté de l'écran rétina c'est la lecture de Photo, mais encore la je ne suis sur de rien, il faut que je fasse des essayes, car sur macbook, j'ai un écran LED qui me conviens très bien niveau qualité.




 tiens nous au courant si tu change d'idée et que tu achéte une mobylette


----------



## micka260 (20 Mars 2014)

J'arrive a trouvé des iPad 3, 32Go, écran rétina,reconditionnée, a 350, c'est très attractif, mais je pense attendre encore, histoire de ne pas faire d'achat compulsif et de le regretter après, je pense aller en magasin et essayé, pour vraiment voir la différence. 
Je vous fais un retour.


----------



## ari51 (27 Mars 2014)

Salutations, 

Finalement j'ai trouvé un apple mini 32GO(pas rétina) d'occaz' sur le fofo et j'en suis ravi. Pour moi le mini suffit amplement, quels que jeux, un peu de musique, un peu de navigation internet mais surtout de la lecture de PDF. Tout ça d'une main et transportable dans une poche de jeans (pas une petite vous imaginez bien). 

PS : Pour mon utilisation à toc des PDF c'est pile poil ce qu'il me faut. Je zoom quand j'en est besoin mais général c'est très bien d'origine. 

Bonne recherche Mika et merci à tous!


----------



## micka260 (11 Avril 2014)

Alors j'ai fais un essais sur un écran rétina et sur un non rétina, et on voit vraiment la différence sur des photos ... je pense même qu'a la lecture longue on soit moins fatigué sur le rétina.

Ensuite, j'aimerai savoir aussi, si un ipad avec réseau cédulaire, on peut envoyer des SMS avec ? (je parle bien de SMS et pas de iMessage)

Merci


----------



## Loscyde (12 Avril 2014)

Un iPad cellulaire n'a pas de numéro de téléphone ; on ne peut donc ni téléphoner, ni envoyer des sms avec.
Par contre peut-être que certains opérateurs ou applications doivent permettre de faire ça ; c'est à voir.


----------



## USB09 (13 Avril 2014)

En fait si il y a un numéro mais ça ne change rien a l'affaire : non on ne peut envoyer de SMS. 
C'est un réseau geré par les opérateurs.


----------



## cillab (15 Avril 2014)

micka260 a dit:


> Alors j'ai fais un essais sur un écran rétina et sur un non rétina, et on voit vraiment la différence sur des photos ... je pense même qu'a la lecture longue on soit moins fatigué sur le rétina.
> 
> Ensuite, j'aimerai savoir aussi, si un ipad avec réseau cédulaire, on peut envoyer des SMS avec ? (je parle bien de SMS et pas de iMessage)
> 
> Merci




 NIET NIET


----------

